# Oh! Help Please regarding retraining



## Shortpig (Feb 19, 2010)

My mare Jasmine used to drive nicely. Then the men got involved and wrecked her for me. so here are some questions I have. She is older 18yo this year. Retired from breeding. Trots like a champ.

1) Would it help if while I was ground driving which she does great at to have a pipe I drag with me until she realizes it won't hurt her?

2) I can ground drive her under saddle and hang stuff from the stirrups will that help at all? She does like to give small kids ride and all their movement just makes her stop till they stop moving.

3) At this point any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. She doesn't have to drive because she is my sweetie pie.

Marie


----------



## Sandee (Feb 19, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> My mare Jasmine used to drive nicely. Then the men got involved and wrecked her for me. so here are some questions I have. She is older 18yo this year. Retired from breeding. Trots like a champ.
> 1) Would it help if while I was ground driving which she does great at to have a pipe I drag with me until she realizes it won't hurt her?
> 
> 2) I can ground drive her under saddle and hang stuff from the stirrups will that help at all? She does like to give small kids ride and all their movement just makes her stop till they stop moving.
> ...


It would help to know how long you've had her (so is she very used to you or still adjusting?) Can you tell us what the "wreck" involved/what happened? (tipped cart or worse - some never get over)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2010)

How did they "wreck her" and what does she do now?


----------



## Mominis (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a nice clip about desensitization, maybe it would help you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwQmr0Mg9J8


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 19, 2010)

It would help to know how long you've had her (so is she very used to you or still adjusting?) Can you tell us what the "wreck" involved/what happened? (tipped cart or worse - some never get over)

I've had her for 15 yrs this year. We are best of buds.

She was driving great as a team with her sister Ariel. All was going well. Perfect team. Then two guys decided to hitch her with a mini mule we had also been training to drive. One of them hopped up in the wagon and headed down the field when Jasmine started to trot, Then Jill started to trot then faster and then flat running he tried to stop them but no way they actually ran right into the fence at the end of the field. Thank god the tongue hit the fence first and broke. Neither animal was hurt but Jasmine was a shaking heap of jello. Jill decided after that it wasn't a good idea to run when hitched and chose to walk from then on. I hitched Jasmine up to the cart but she would just shake. Now she just gets nervous not as bad as then but enough so's I won't climb in the cart with her hitched at this point. She knows all her voice commands and lives to lunge. Strange I know.


----------



## Reble (Feb 19, 2010)

I am hearing you do not feel comfortable about getting in?

So maybe she is feeling this, which is making her nervous.

If possible try someone that has no fear, and try again..

You might just be surprised, remember she was not the run away, the mini mule was...or drive her with her sister Ariel, where she seemed to be doing fine..


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 19, 2010)

They both actually ran away. They both hit that fence together. And yes I'm nervous about getting in that cart. I'm alot older now I don't bounce anymore.


----------



## BannerBrat (Feb 19, 2010)

This could be something that would be better if you chose something else for her to do? Like you said you don't have to drive her.

I do think she could be worked through this a number of ways, but it's up to you to decide if it's something that you really want to do.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 20, 2010)

Sometimes horses can be retrained depending on how badly they were frightened in the wreck and how much time passed between then and the next time they were hitched. Some horses can't be retrained. It really isn't a job for someone who isn't feeling confidant about doing it though. You need to be VERY careful with everything you do with her in an attempt to desensitize her because it could send her off in another bolt and then you are back behind square one. I would not attempt at this point to hitch her with her sister because you have already seen what can happen when one horse in a pair decides to bolt and you don't want two ruined horses. If you can't afford to seek help from a professional trainer or experienced driver I would think about finding her another job.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I guess she will continue to be the mama. She mama's everyone including me. She does love to give small children rides and is a wonderful babysitting horse. The last thing I want to do is cause her any discomfort or pain so we shall stay as we are. If we need another driving horse we also have the Duck to train. She is as calm as the day is long. Lots of bone in this girl and at 37" tall should be able to pull without issue. She is certainly built for the job.

The trainer I would like to send Duckie to is taking time off so we will see what happens when she is once again available.

I will just drive good Ole Jimmy for now.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that is a safe, sensible and very wise decision. Happy driving!


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep! I can also drive Ariel she's safe and sane. But Jimmy is my boy and even though he's a stallion he is very careful with some one in the cart. They are all just my family at this point and they all need to be happy, healthy, and have something to keep their brains active. I'm feeling better these days my self and hopefully will have the energy to do what my brain wants to do. LOL.

*I hope everyone has a great driving season this year. *


----------

